# Stewart county



## gblman (Nov 9, 2005)

Any news out there for Stewart Co. rut ? Heading to Richland this weekend and Thanksgiving week, just curious.


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm in Richland and it is still here.We are having the yearly "Pig Fest" this weekend.It will be some good cooking here again.If you know where an acorn tree is ,that is where the deer are.They are tearing up acorns now.


----------



## spaceman (Nov 9, 2005)

*Any news out there for Stewart Co. rut*

Got this photo from a scrape in Stewart County, near Louvale.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like a good deer


----------



## PWalls (Nov 9, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> I'm in Richland and it is still here.We are having the yearly "Pig Fest" this weekend.It will be some good cooking here again.If you know where an acorn tree is ,that is where the deer are.They are tearing up acorns now.



Love that PigFest. We camp right outside of town. Will be there Sunday night and through all of next week.


----------



## spaceman (Nov 9, 2005)

Ya'll look me up Saturday nite. I'll have my Woody's hat on.


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll have mine on too.Where ya camping at PWalls?I would like to look you up.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 10, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> I'll have mine on too.Where ya camping at PWalls?I would like to look you up.



Edit: please PM me for directions. I just realized that there might actually be weirdos reading this stuff on this forum. Go figure.


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 10, 2005)

CAL, he's in the same club I am.

ML


----------



## CAL (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks ML,I know where ya at PWalls!See ya sometime next week.


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 10, 2005)

If all goes well I should be in Richland myself come sunday nite. I heard this is the week to be there.


----------

